# Egg Flats



## rebirthflame (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just wondering where you guys get egg flats from, i cant find any stores in the uk that do them.


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

May i ask what egg flats are?


----------



## rebirthflame (Nov 22, 2007)

they are commonly used for keeping livefood as they provide more space for the volume you have. i am saving up my egg cartons at the moment but they arent anywhere near as large and its going to take me a while to eat enough eggs to fill my roach breeding box.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Put a Wanted ad on your local Yahoo Freecycle group..

Or, if in doubt, Ebay it..

360 1/2 Doz EGG BOXES / CARTONS *NEW* hens poultry on eBay, also, Poultry Hatching Incubation, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Mar-08 09:14:15 GMT)


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

My local greengrocer gives me used egg flats.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

you can get them from this site they are 6.50ish and about 5£ delivery for 50

Egg Trays - Assorted Pack | Chicken Supplies, Egg Packaging Boxes and Egg Trays

Tony


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Your local farmer or game keeper will give you them for free in most cases, if that dont work then ask in asda,tesos and such and they give you them as it saves room in the skip.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I got mine off ebay


----------



## Dragonfir3 (Oct 19, 2008)

yea ebay is the best place to get em nothing rly comes up if you search for "egg Flats"you have to search for "egg Trays" :lol2:then you get loads to choose from first page their were 10X30 for £2 or £4.35 with postage 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-30-egg-fibre-egg-trays_W0QQitemZ250356850209QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Poultry?hash=item250356850209&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1686|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Dragonfir3 said:


> 10X30 for £2 or £4.35 with postage
> 
> 10 - 30 egg fibre egg trays on eBay, also, Poultry Hatching Incubation, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Feb-09 18:23:43 GMT)


Can't remember why, but I was searching for them the other day and came up with the same person on ebay. They also do 'grey' ones for 20p more or 'baby pink' & 'cool purple' for 50p more....I'm disgusted there's no blue tho... :lol2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

These are the ones i got,

Egg trays holds 30 eggs x 84 on eBay, also, Livestock Supplies, Agriculture Farming, Business, Office Industrial (end time 19-Feb-09 11:26:42 GMT)


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

thata where I got mine too Ben :2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Blackmelo said:


> thata where I got mine too Ben :2thumb:


 
Cool, i thought it was a pretty good price for 84 of them: victory:


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> These are the ones i got,
> 
> Egg trays holds 30 eggs x 84 on eBay, also, Livestock Supplies, Agriculture Farming, Business, Office Industrial (end time 19-Feb-09 11:26:42 GMT)


One of the best value deals around,.......
also sells used trays by the pallet.


----------

